# Breeding Feeders for profit



## Sw33tEuphoria (Aug 26, 2018)

Thinking of breeding and culling my own feeder mice for profit as well as food. I have 10 ferrets that are whole prey fed as well as planning on a Corn snake as well as an Arizona king. 

So with the ferrets each taking at least 2-3 mice EACH and soon 2 snakes, the price certainly racks up, I’ve had experience breeding rats before (though not for killing they were pets), so I have no doubts on raising the mice, and even killing them (CO2) it’s just the selling part I’m unsure.


I’m hoping that the profit made from the mice will be enough to self sustain the breeding program and possibly some extra on the side, has anyone done this and do I need a special licence? It’s not like it’s for human consumption and knowing most laws they’re not too fussed on Animal vs animal.

Any help and advice on this is appreciated.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

You'll also need a valve to slowly increase the CO2 percentage - according to certain guidelines. Just using pure CO2 isn't considered humane, the amount should be gradually increased until they're unconscious and then turned up to ensure death.

CO2 isn't so effective on pinkies - it takes much longer to ensure they are actually dead

https://research.utexas.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2015/10/guideline03.pdf

Plenty of larger feeder operations now typically use a mixture of gases which is seen as more humane.

If you are in the UK you may need to be licensed by DEFRA for the production of Category 3 Material: For feeding to Reptiles & Birds of Prey, it'll mean you have inspections.


----------



## Sw33tEuphoria (Aug 26, 2018)

Esiuol said:


> You'll also need a valve to slowly increase the CO2 percentage - according to certain guidelines. Just using pure CO2 isn't considered humane, the amount should be gradually increased until they're unconscious and then turned up to ensure death.
> 
> CO2 isn't so effective on pinkies - it takes much longer to ensure they are actually dead
> 
> ...


I know about the set up needed for the CO2 and I’ve found a great guide using a needle point system to make it easier to gradually add gas. 

I am in the U.K. so I’ll certainly check it out, might be worth getting my standards up to the same as a laboratory, should keep me covered for inspections, I’m not planning a mass breeding set up at least not yet. maybe 2 males and 4 females, one group to feed my lot and the rest to sell either as live or F/R.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Sw33tEuphoria said:


> I know about the set up needed for the CO2 and I’ve found a great guide using a needle point system to make it easier to gradually add gas.
> 
> I am in the U.K. so I’ll certainly check it out, might be worth getting my standards up to the same as a laboratory, should keep me covered for inspections, I’m not planning a mass breeding set up at least not yet. maybe 2 males and 4 females, one group to feed my lot and the rest to sell either as live or F/R.



With such small numbers you won't really be making much profit IMO - probably just cover your own needs and leave some spare in the freezer for yourself.


Remember it's illegal to sell unweaned mammals :2thumb:


----------



## Sw33tEuphoria (Aug 26, 2018)

Esiuol said:


> With such small numbers you won't really be making much profit IMO - probably just cover your own needs and leave some spare in the freezer for yourself.
> 
> 
> Remember it's illegal to sell unweaned mammals :2thumb:


That’s a fair point with the numbers, oh well, it wasn’t a main concern of mine in the first place, it was more so I know what the ferrets were actually eating when eating the mice, that being said could always let a female have retirement after a few litters, and let her go to a good home.:2thumb:

I did look at the DEFRA and anything I could find on licences, nothing came up so for now it seems like I’m good to go, as for the unweaned animals mine are on large to Jumbo mice, I have no reason to kill, feed or pack and sell pinkies and the like. 

Do you know why CO2 doesn’t effect them as much, seems weird especially as it’s a smaller so a smaller respitort system


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Mate of mine bred rats and mice, on a pretty impressive scale, for a private individual, breeding to feed his creatures. Bred them in his front room. Where he grew his herbs. Bang, as ye walked through the door, was _highly impressive_!

Never felt the need to inform the govt that he was breeding rodents, or growing and selling herbs. 

He had ferrets too. We all did, back then. They were working partners, to us. Pretty much fed themselves. Or earned what ever else they needed from us.

Search You Tube, for commercial rodent breeding set ups. See the space and equipment those boys use. Never mind the red tape and hoops they need to jump through. Ye really want to file VAT Returns, for breeding a few mice and rats, to distribute amongst ye herp friends?

Ever heard of Clark Gable and Burt Lancaster ....? :thumb:


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Sw33tEuphoria said:


> That’s a fair point with the numbers, oh well, it wasn’t a main concern of mine in the first place, it was more so I know what the ferrets were actually eating when eating the mice, that being said could always let a female have retirement after a few litters, and let her go to a good home.:2thumb:
> 
> I did look at the DEFRA and anything I could find on licences, nothing came up so for now it seems like I’m good to go, as for the unweaned animals mine are on large to Jumbo mice, I have no reason to kill, feed or pack and sell pinkies and the like.
> 
> Do you know why CO2 doesn’t effect them as much, seems weird especially as it’s a smaller so a smaller respitort system



Pinkies aren't as sensitive to CO2 - obviously being in a litter, with mum on top it's a useful adaptation to avoid unnecessary lost due to them being smothered.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Esiuol said:


> Pinkies aren't as sensitive to CO2 - obviously being in a litter, with mum on top it's a useful adaptation to avoid unnecessary lost due to them being smothered.


Pinks can be a pain to euthanize if using small cartridges of C02, they take quite a bit of gas and a lot longer to cull than a small or adult mouse.

TBH I'm not sure there is profit in frozen prey to try and do yourself unless it's in massive bulk?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sw33tEuphoria said:


> Thinking of breeding and culling my own feeder mice for profit as well as food. I have 10 ferrets that are whole prey fed as well as planning on a Corn snake as well as an Arizona king.
> 
> So with the ferrets each taking at least 2-3 mice EACH and soon 2 snakes, the price certainly racks up, I’ve had experience breeding rats before (though not for killing they were pets), so I have no doubts on raising the mice, and even killing them (CO2) it’s just the selling part I’m unsure.
> 
> ...


There is new legislation coming n on 1st October relating to licencing for animals used for commercial gain. The more peopl look at it the more grey areas seem to appear but it would be worth reading through it very carefully in case it applies to this.
I'm sure t probably won't but you never know.


----------

